

David Cameron: We want your private keys - AxisOfEval
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-30778424

======
horb
>There should be no "means of communication" which "we cannot read", he said.

All the more reason to become a member of the open rights group.

[https://www.openrightsgroup.org/](https://www.openrightsgroup.org/)

------
tempodox
My, is that bad rhetorics. False and stupid propositions won't come true by
repeating them. In order to not “ _allow terrorists the safe spaces to talk to
each other_ ”, he's denying the same right to everyone else, making all of us
a terror suspect 24/7, from birth to death. Not only is that abandoning the
Magna Carta (among other civil & human rights violations), it also explodes
your suspect pool from a few selected ones to the whole earth population.
Sounds like a really dumb idea if you're actually interested in catching any
bad guys. I'll probably never understand how someone like Cameron gets voted
into office in the first place.

------
zapf
I just hope he is not reelected.

I wonder if Gordon Brown would have tried to pass such legislations.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8876335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8876335)

